# whats wrong with the attitude seedbank



## gqone11111 (May 1, 2012)

i placed a order but at the end it said fill out all 3 shipping options theres only one u can check the box in it wont let me place my order because of that anyone else have this issue


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

NO, haven't had that happen to me if I'm follwin' u correctly. Pick ONE option and go with it. If I were u I'd get a schnazzy new t shirt but that just me. 

eace:,

7ge

p.s. :welcome: to the forum, bud. Hope All Grows Well With You And Yours. :ccc:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 1, 2012)

With word like attitude in the name what yualk think yur goin a get attitude 

BWD


----------



## Menimeth (May 12, 2012)

The Attitude has always come through for me. Never had a problem with them, but I did find that a prepaid credit card works better than most payment methods for getting your order expideted quickly.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (May 12, 2012)

If you're in the US then there's only one shipping option. 

Those other options are for European orders.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jun 27, 2012)

They have super stealth where you can get a t-shirt and thats for US customers too. Just had a buddy do there here in the US...


----------

